# 4.2? Nah, bro. ACRO!



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Dallas is a $0.85/mi + $0.10/min / $5 minimum fare city with a $0 cancellation fee.

If I see yahoos with low ratings on non-surge, it's ACRO time!

I believe low ratings like this aren't just a few 1- or 4-stars' worth of ratings. They're consistent bad ratings by other drivers, so you must be an asshat or something is up.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Okay, *A*ccept, *C*ancel, *R*eason, *O*ther?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Okay, *A*ccept, *C*ancel, *R*eason, *O*ther?


That's the one!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Doesn't that screw your metrics up and cause trouble these days???


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

Im currently on watch for to0 many ACRO's. Today after doing some that were non-surge when I was in a surge zone I received a 10 minute "Time Out". By the time I was out of the corner the surge was gone. FML


----------



## Neubridge1 (Jan 11, 2016)

How about this one....lol


----------

